# Here’s something for a photo red eared slider next to a baby eastern



## Lace_monitor (Dec 31, 2020)

Okay so here’s how I came about a red eared slider so a family asked if could look after their turtle and I said sure so they dropped the tank of with the turtle and that was it.


----------

